# LeMond to relaunch bike line



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

LeMond Bicycles

A lot of talk about Greg re-launching his bike line. You can let him know what you are looking for in a bike.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

An endurance bike that doesn't look like an endurance bike with panels


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

I don't know I have mixed feelings about the whole idea. I really like old heads like him being involved in the sport but how does he get reengaged in what is now a VERY saturated market?

I assume the idea of partnering with another big builder al la the abortion his Trek deal because is largely out. So does he try to do a full line with multiple price points (VERY expensive). Does he go boutique?...hard in the current economic climate. Does he go more working/hobbiest and so do endurance/gran fondo style bikes which can be useful at more moderate price points?

I think the deal with Trek was the biggest mistake of his life. Klein made the same one, Rolf got out before it was too late luckily and Gary Fisher must either have gotten a HUGE pay day or be pissed off as they have over the last few years made his name go bye bye.

I also wonder as to whether what ever bikes he were to come out with could still be uniquely Lemond. He had some uncommon ideas on bike geometry and fit with the rider further back in relation to the BB and the like. A more old school "stage race" or "european style" bike which even the euros don't really use anymore. I loved his bikes don't get me wrong, when ever I was looking at bikes it was down to Lemonds and <insert Italian company X> (I am a die hard italiaphile) each and every time. I just wonder how success a relaunch could be at this point.

If he wanted to maintain the cache of his name I think it could only work if he say teamed up with a custom builder at first. This is a complete hypothetical I am pulling out of my ass to illustrate an idea. Maybe hook up with Brendan over at Competitive Cyclist. Have a Lemond bike or two added to the Merlin line they are resurrecting. Get the name back out there and some good reviews. Basically feel out the market in a way that minimizes your exposure. If it works well then you can look to branching out. Hooking up with a custom start up minimizes your exposure and as long as they have good marketing (and if Brendan knows anything it's marketing) you can get a solid foundation you can build on. They are small enough also that you can have more above board deals vs the ones from the big boys where the fine print basically says "if we want to screw you without lube we will."


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

badge118 said:


> I don't know I have mixed feelings about the whole idea. I really like old heads like him being involved in the sport but how does he get reengaged in what is now a VERY saturated market?
> 
> I assume the idea of partnering with another big builder al la the abortion his Trek deal because is largely out. So does he try to do a full line with multiple price points (VERY expensive). Does he go boutique?...hard in the current economic climate. Does he go more working/hobbiest and so do endurance/gran fondo style bikes which can be useful at more moderate price points?
> 
> ...


Greg's next move is to read this post. Brendan the CC brains can make _anything_ look epic.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Mike Overly said:


> Greg's next move is to read this post. Brendan the CC brains can make _anything_ look epic.


Agreed, Brenden is a smart guy....But he wasn't too kind to Greg when Armstrong was running a media campaign painting Greg as a nut. I can't see Greg going down that path


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Seems like GL is focused on the indoor segment now. I would guess after getting that on track he can hire the right people to figure out what opportunities there are in the road bike market. His name alone will sell quite a few bikes if they do it right, and it doesn't seem like he's in a rush to muck it all up.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

LeMond plans re-entry to bike market | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News

LeMond plans re-entry to bike market
Published February 21, 2013
by Steve Frothingham

DENVER, CO (BRAIN) — Tour de France hero Greg LeMond said he expects to begin selling bicycles again, possibly showing prototype models as early as this year's Interbike.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Lemond should look at the experience of his old teammate...http://www.boardmanbikes.com/..and his distribution deal with http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRt-frRbK-Q...as an example of a successful partnership!



badge118 said:


> I don't know I have mixed feelings about the whole idea. I really like old heads like him being involved in the sport but how does he get reengaged in what is now a VERY saturated market?
> 
> I assume the idea of partnering with another big builder al la the abortion his Trek deal because is largely out. So does he try to do a full line with multiple price points (VERY expensive). Does he go boutique?...hard in the current economic climate. Does he go more working/hobbiest and so do endurance/gran fondo style bikes which can be useful at more moderate price points?
> 
> ...


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

krtassoc said:


> Lemond should look at the experience of his old teammate...http://www.boardmanbikes.com/..and his distribution deal with http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRt-frRbK-Q...as an example of a successful partnership!


I think the issue Lemond will have is where do you find the financing to meet the current demands of the market place if he wants to maintain the cache he had of doing some rather innovative things. He was burned BAD by Trek Bicycle group and tbh if Klein, Rolf etc are any example he was doomed from the minute he signed so I think it unlikely he get involved with another large existing company like Advanced Sports etc. 

He could of course make a fair amount of money I am sure flying to Taiwan or China and just taking some designs off their shelf the way Derosa does now but that to me would not be a Lemond. What made Lemond's different was his old school ideas on geometry and ride quality, similar to Eddy Merckx and his bikes. 

Unless he is signing on out of the gate with a company like Advanced or Pacific, he needs to get the "where" the bikes are coming from sorted....then he can work on the "how" they are distributed.


----------

